# Pulsar Dual Time Watch



## jezz59 (Nov 1, 2009)

Hello Members

Does anyone have experience with these watches,Ive just been asked (and done successfully) to replace the battery for the analogue part of one these.Its a big solid watch with TWO batterys, one for the analogue part and one for the digital chronograph feature and illuminator part. It has a winder in the conventional part and four other buttons for the chrono bit similar to say a Casio.While the small battery (626) for the Analogue came out easily enough, the larger (SR41) is "sealed" in place by the fixed backing plate that forms the contacts for the function buttons.Its really hard to describe without a pic, but the makers have gone to so much trouble to ensure it cant be removed without SERIOUS ball ache that I was wondering if it was intended to last ten years before factory only replacement or something?. Sorry for no pix but had to do for a work mate real pronto between shifts at his convenience. Ive done what was asked and its up and runing, but of course the 2nd battery is gona run out sooner/later and it looks as though its not intended to be removed from the movement its that seriously "trapped" so to speak. If anyone has previous with these, or,knowledge of, all info gratefully taken on board!!

Many thanks Jezz


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

Same issue here too!

How do you remove the battery on the right?










Have you got to unclip the plate that covers the movement?

Help Wookie!


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi

My best idea would be to lever the little tab here as arrowed with a small micro screwdriver, I don't remember having to remove the stem, which is what you would have to do if you needed to release some side clips, go for it my friend, just be gentle.


----------



## Service Engineer (Dec 28, 2007)

Are the very small black circular objects at the 12 o' clock and 6 o'clock positions screws ?

If they are I would guess, and it is a guess, that you remove or loosen these and then raise or even take off that large cover plate to get access to the battery.

Alternatively, another method would be to remove the crown, don't ask me how, and then possibly the whole movement will come out so the battery can be slid out sideways.

If it was me I'd have a very close look to see what else that cover plate was holding in place and if it only appears to be making a few electrical contacts on the circular points on the pcb, I'd loosen the screws and see if they come undone enough to slide the battery out without taking the plate off altogether.

I'm looking at this from an engineering viewpoint and not as a watch expert - as you've probably gathered.

Please note these are simply my observations they are not directions on how the battery removal should be done.


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

The tab is actually fixed at the side so I don't think you could just prise up the contact tab sufficeintly. It looks like the only way you could get the old battery out and insert a new one would be to take the movement out and try and unclip whatever is that's holding down the plate. What's the trick to removing the stem?


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi

there's a hole marked push, just poke something sharp down it and the stem will release. although I still think that I never had to do that to do a battery change, still removing the module will do no harm so it's worth a try.

wookie


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

Yes I noticed that - I'll give it at try and see - hopefully that'll do the trick!


----------



## peterh (Feb 6, 2007)

In the past I have replaced the batteries in a similar Pulsar, and from memory, I believe you lever up the tab as wookie suggests with a fine screwdriver of similar, I think I used the tip of a pair of tweezers.


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

Finally sorted!

I took the movement out and unclipped the contact - digi display now working - just need to work out how to set it!

:thumbup:


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

glad to hear it phill, :toot:


----------

